# VOUS FAITES QUOI pour le Nouvel AN 2004/2005 ?



## DandyWarhol (17 Décembre 2004)

Ben voilà tout est dit.. Vous faites quoi pour le jour de l'an? 

J'imagine que certains vont peut etre travailler :hein: ...?
...d'autres vont etre sur les forums pour se feter la bonne année et sabrer le cyber-champagne  ...?
...d'autres cherchent peut etre déjà des idées de résolutions pour 2005...?

Moi ma première résolution est de partir en voyage en Inde! :love: 

Pour ce qui est de la soirée du 31 en elle meme je ne sais pas trop, j'aime pas vraiment le jour de l'an en général.. mais je pense quand meme aller au bord de la mer  

*DW*


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2004)

Moi je vais bosser entre les fetes...


Pour ce qui est du réveillon, vu que ça fait plein de fois qu'on le fait chez nous, cette année, on va faire greve avec ma p'tite..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Moi, pour le 31/12, j'ai prévu de passer la soirée sur hardware.fr et de lire tous les articles sur les cartes mères Asus et les comparatifs intel/athlon
Elle est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## Lio70 (17 Décembre 2004)

J'ai horreur de me forcer à faire la fête sous prétexte que tout le monde le fait.

Quand j'étais étudiant, je sortais en boîte avec les amis. Mais les amis font de plus en plus comme moi: passer la soirée en famille.

Depuis quelques années, je vais donc au spectacle en famille: théâtre ou opéra. Vu la programmation de cette année, je crois que chacun restera dans son coin sagement, et nous mangerons simplement une bonne choucroute à midi le jour de l'an.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai horreur de me forcer à faire la fête sous prétexte que tout le monde le fait.
> 
> Quand j'étais étudiant, je sortais en boîte avec les amis. Mais les amis font de plus en plus comme moi: passer la soirée en famille.
> 
> Depuis quelques années, je vais donc au spectacle en famille: théâtre ou opéra. Vu la programmation de cette année, je crois que chacun restera dans son coin sagement, et nous mangerons simplement une bonne choucroute à midi le jour de l'an.



Ben, Viens avec moi sur hardware.fr alors


----------



## fpoil (17 Décembre 2004)

Au bord de la piscine, au bord de l'océan atlantique, au Sénégal avec ma cops les doigts de pied en éventail


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

Pour moi, le réveillon du 31 décembre est traditionnellement une soirée très calme ... presque une soirée comme les autres !
Les enfants sortent avec leurs potes pour faire la fête, donc, pas de table à dresser, de repas à préparer etc...
Avec ma femme, soit on va dans un petit resto bien tranquille ou même on arrange une petite bouffe à la maison...!
Question boulot, comme nos systèmes tournent 24H/24, il convient d'avoir toujours quelqu'un de garde dans le cas ou des opérations nocturnes en background, updates ou backups tourneraient mal (le système nous prévient sur le blackberry !) ... mais la plupart du temps, une petite intervention à distance suffit à remettre les choses en ordre...donc c'est cool !!!   
Un peu de nostalgie pour le réveillon de "l'an 2000" qu'on a passé avec quelques collègues dans la "salle des machines" en guettant l'heure fatidique et en s'amusant comme des fous...
  :love:


----------



## DandyWarhol (17 Décembre 2004)

C'est vrai ça.. après certains des meilleurs réveillons que j'ai passé sont presque tous ceux passés au travail, lorsqu'on improvisait une petite fete avec des sortes de plateau repas  .. Au moins là on ne se force pas à faire la fete.. elle vient d'elle meme :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2004)

Partouze ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Partouze ?


Rôôôôôôô !!!!!   :rose:  :rose:


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Rôôôôôôô !!!!!   :rose:  :rose:



vous pouvez pas faire ça en privé ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ça.. après certains des meilleurs réveillons que j'ai passé sont presque tous ceux passés au travail, lorsqu'on improvisait une petite fete avec des sortes de plateau repas  .. Au moins là on ne se force pas à faire la fete.. elle vient d'elle meme :love:


Arf ! Je me suis fait des potes comme ça (façon de parler bien entendu !!!! :rateau: ) ... Notre monitoring général des systèmes SAP Europe est à Frankfurt ... y'a des gars qui passent la nuit devant leurs écrans pour voir s'allumer des petites loupiottes vertes oranges ou rouges...
Une nuit, vers 2H du mat, j'avais dû passer au bureau pour régler un problème d'UPS, je me loggue sur le système et 2 minutes après, le téléphone sonne ... c'était un gars du monitoring central qui s'emmerdait comme un rat mort, qui avait vu que je m'étais loggué et qui voulait tailler une petite bavette !!!!   :rateau: 
Ce qu'on a fait durant une bonne heure ...  
Depuis, on s'est rencontrés plusieurs fois et on a sympathisé ... et voilà ! un pote de plus à cause d'une bête coupure d'alimentation !!!!   :love:


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2004)

En principe, on va se faire un petit réveillon entre vieux copains (connus à la fac pour la plupart, ça nous rajeunit pas) comme on le fait sinon tout les ans du moins assez fréquemment depuis des lustres.

Cette année, ce sera normalement chez nous (notre salle à manger est plus grande que celle des copains qui habitent dans le coin  et les habitués doivent être dans le coin à ce moment-là). On avait envisagé de louer un gîte pour le faire mais c'est un peu compliqué quand on s'y prend tard et qu'on est un peu nombreux. Ceci dit, on préparera ça sans tambours ni trompettes l'avant-veille ou la veille : on n'est pas très falbala.


----------



## Lio70 (17 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de nostalgie pour le réveillon de "l'an 2000" qu'on a passé avec quelques collègues dans la "salle des machines" en guettant l'heure fatidique et en s'amusant comme des fous... :love:


Ah, toi aussi? 
ça me rappelle que, pour l'occasion, j'avais triplé mon tarif (pour en définitive me retrouver à jouer en réseau avec les autres).


----------



## iTof (17 Décembre 2004)

rien, nib, que dale, depuis qu'il y a les petits  Sont trop jeunes et purs pour assister à des soirées "graves"...   Et par principe, se réunir ce jour là, très peu notre truc. Par contre, petite bouffe sympa entre-nous : les chiens et les chats ont même droit à l'apéro et à des toasts  
> je viendrai certainement faire un tour sur MacGé si la TV ne nous passes pas Sardou ou le Crazy Horse   
par contre et peut-être que TheBig lancera quelque chose à ce moment, j'ai une sainte horreur des retours de congès en janvier : souhaiter une bonne année aux collègues que l'on déteste, je ne peux pas... l'an passé, comme j'étais à l':hosto: , je suis rentré mi-janvier, ce qui aurait pu être génial, mais le pb, c'est que j'ai repris le jour de mon anniversaire, après 2 mois d'arrêt...  j'ai eu droit à 2 jours d'hypocrites et de personnes sympa (quand même largement majoritaire) venant me souhaiter un bon rétablissement... et leurs meilleurs voeux :hein:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> par contre et peut-être que TheBig lancera quelque chose à ce moment, j'ai une sainte horreur des retours de congès en janvier : souhaiter une bonne année aux collègues que l'on déteste, je ne peux pas...



   Arrrghhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!! L'horreur de l'horreur !!!!!!!    
Ces jours-là, je voyage avec un petit flacon d'éther pour désinfecter ma joue des miasmes des Judas qui viennent pour m'embrasser !!!!!  
Cette bande d'hypocrites adipeux avec la bouche en cul de poule, je ne peux vraiment plus les supporter !!!!


----------



## TheraBylerm (17 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà tout est dit.. Vous faites quoi pour le jour de l'an?
> 
> J'imagine que certains vont peut etre travailler :hein: ...?
> ...d'autres vont etre sur les forums pour se feter la bonne année et sabrer le cyber-champagne  ...?
> ...



Mon nouvel an sera comme dans ma signature...


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

Il sera foupoudav !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> Il sera foupoudav !


   ... pourquoi ? tu vas le passer dans un bunker sur les côtes normandes ???     :love:


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... pourquoi ? tu vas le passer dans un bunker sur les côtes normandes ???     :love:



Vu le temps actuellement, c'est tout comme !


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2004)

Quelles émotions quaund tu scroll trop vite et que tu lis çà  :rateau: 


			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Partouze ?





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Rôôôôôôô !!!!!   :rose:  :rose:





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Je me suis fait des potes comme ça...


Arfff TheBig avouant ses péchés véniels


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2004)

Moi je sais pas encore trop ce que je vais faire vu que je risque de travailler le premier :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (18 Décembre 2004)

Comme nous bossons pour Noël, nous serons libre au nouvel an. 
Nous passerons la soirée chez de très bon ami.


----------



## Blytz (18 Décembre 2004)

Bon petit repas avec 3 ou 4 potes


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2004)

Le 31 au soir 
Dans un chalet, sur les pentes enneigées des Alpes Suisses :rateau: 
Victuailles, musique, saunas finlandais   

Heuuu, Sylko, tu peux me prêter ta peau d'ours, y a une cheminée


----------



## Dedalus (18 Décembre 2004)

Réveillon en Provence avec garderie-animation de divers neveux, nièces, petits-cousins, petites cousines et leurs copains-copines (une bonne douzaine, de 3 ans à 15 ans, en gros). C'est notre BA de l'année à mon amie et à moi. Alors friandises, course au trésor, course en sacs, chaises musicales, film, petit souper de minuit pour grands, moyens et petits (si, si ils restent éveillés sans problème, et puis on le dit pas aux parents inquiets de nature...)

mais surtout réveillon enchaînant sur dix jours de vacances


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2004)

Dans un restaurant


----------



## emge (18 Décembre 2004)

Pour moi c'est l'Ile de Beauté avec ses fêtes traditionnelles de fin d'année...
Notamment au programme :

- grasse matinée
- une bonne sieste
- et hop ! au lit...


----------



## pixelemon (18 Décembre 2004)

pendaison de crémaillère de mes amis, petit comité, 20 personnes et dégustation de vins rouges jusqu'à 00h00, ensuite on se lâche .


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Décembre 2004)

Nouvel an avec 3-4 potes avec les ami(e)s du frère de l'un deux histoire de pas s'ennuyer    :love: Je sens que ca va être sympa mais je sais pas si je me rapellerais de la soirée le lendemain    :rose:


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> pendaison de crémaillère de mes amis, petit comité, 20 personnes et dégustation de vins rouges jusqu'à 00h00, ensuite on se lâche. (édité)


 gaffe, c'est des coups a pas dormir avant le tirage des roi


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Décembre 2004)

Ma seconde cuite annuelle au champagne, la première c'est en juillet pour mon anniv, ça me laisse à chaque fois 6 mois pour m'en remettre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2004)

un peu comme pixelemon... Mais avec des coups de feu en l'air à minuit... C'est une tradition     qui permet de vérifier que les munitions ne sont pas périmées...


----------



## pixelemon (18 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> gaffe, c'est des coups a pas dormir avant le tirage des roi


 que ta sainte parole soit accomplie


----------



## Amok (18 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> par contre et peut-être que TheBig lancera quelque chose à ce moment, j'ai une sainte horreur des retours de congès en janvier : souhaiter une bonne année aux collègues que l'on déteste, je ne peux pas... l'an passé, comme j'étais à l':hosto: , je suis rentré mi-janvier, ce qui aurait pu être génial, mais le pb, c'est que j'ai repris le jour de mon anniversaire, après 2 mois d'arrêt...  j'ai eu droit à 2 jours d'hypocrites et de personnes sympa (quand même largement majoritaire) venant me souhaiter un bon rétablissement... et leurs meilleurs voeux :hein:



Tu te plains, mais imagine ce que c'est lorsque tu es né le 31 décembre....


----------



## lumai (18 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu te plains, mais imagine ce que c'est lorsque tu es né le 31 décembre....


 ben quoi c'est sympa une galette des rois pour ton anniversaire.
Tous les ans
Sans exception


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu te plains, mais imagine ce que c'est lorsque tu es né le 31 décembre....



c'est le moment le plus marrant de l'année


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi c'est sympa une galette des rois pour ton anniversaire.


Pour le 31, ah non, faut réviser tes classiques


----------



## Grug (20 Décembre 2004)

tiens ?
sexe, ok
rock n'roll, à voir
drogue : non ?


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens ?
> sexe, ok
> rock n'roll, à voir
> drogue : non ?


 C'est pas dans cet ordre ? 
 sex and drugs and rock'roll.


----------



## woulf (21 Décembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai horreur de me forcer à faire la fête sous prétexte que tout le monde le fait.



Ouiii, voilà, pas mieux 

En plus, tous ces cons ivres morts dans les restos, les boîtes, et pire que tout, sur les routes... 

Enfin pour répondre à la question : à la maison, avec quelques amis et si ça se fait pas, loggés sur world of warcraft à supposer qu'ils aient enfin lancé la beta


----------



## Dedalus (21 Décembre 2004)

> Citation:
> 
> Posté par Lio70
> 
> ...




Y'a pire encore !!!!
Le réveillon EN CROISIÈRE !!
Mes ex-beaux-parents nous avaient offert ça du temps de mon premier mariage 
L'horreur intégrale
On se serait cru dans un tableau de James Ensor


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Moi ma première résolution est de partir en voyage en Inde! :love:
> *DW*



Je te suis?


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Décembre 2004)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Je te suis?


Pas de problème!   (tiens hier soir sur France 2 il y avait un reportage sur l'Inde justement)


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Décembre 2004)

Qu'est ce qui est prévu à Paris comme festivités cette année? 
Est-ce qu'il y a des concerts ou evenements particuliers qui vallent le détour? 
*DW*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

chaque année, c'est le meme cirque, kylie minogue vient, le champagne est debouche mais il perd de ses bulles pendant qu'on fait l'amour et finalement, vers 6h, on s'engueule, elle s'en va et le lendemain, je me remets avec alyssa milano...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Décembre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi c'est l'Ile de Beauté avec ses fêtes traditionnelles de fin d'année...
> Notamment au programme :
> 
> - grasse matinée
> ...



Chi va pianu, va sanu. È chi va sanu va luntanu...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

riens de special....

l'homme reste une bonne partie de l'aprem dans la cuisine, 
tandi que moi je prepare de jolies tables

on invite souvent les memes personnes mais rarement 
on est plus de 8 adultes

la soirée pourrait etre comme une banale soirée du samedi soir
sauf que il y a pleins de toast et champagne
les femmes plus des paillettes et les enfants on le laisse crier

a minuit moins 1 on descend en pleine rue et avec tous le quartier
on echange nos voeux entre 2 petard !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## J_K (21 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le 31 au soir
> Dans un chalet, sur les pentes enneigées des Alpes Suisses :rateau:
> Victuailles, musique, saunas finlandais
> 
> Heuuu, Sylko, tu peux me prêter ta peau d'ours, y a une cheminée



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!  :love: 

Ca c'est de la fête... On peut venir???


----------



## Caster (26 Décembre 2004)

Moi pas grand chose   

En fait comme j'ai une petite fille qui a 5 mois, je vais donc juste faire une bouffe avec ma femme, ma fille avec des amis .... puis dodo assez tôt .... enfin j'irai très certainement sur mon MAC ....


----------



## VKTH (26 Décembre 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> Moi pas grand chose
> 
> En fait comme j'ai une petite fille qui a 5 mois, je vais donc juste faire une bouffe avec ma femme, ma fille avec des amis .... puis dodo assez tôt .... enfin j'irai très certainement sur mon MAC ....



En famille aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

avec des amis, et sans ma copine ('fin mon ex maintenant   ), dans un chateau paumé dans le sud-ouest... bref un nouvel presque parfait  
surtout l'occasion de revoir de vieux amis...


----------



## Cillian (26 Décembre 2004)

Noél en famille

Le jour de l'an entre amis(es)


----------



## Caster (26 Décembre 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> avec des amis, et sans ma copine ('fin mon ex maintenant   ), dans un chateau paumé dans le sud-ouest... bref un nouvel presque parfait
> surtout l'occasion de revoir de vieux amis...



ce sera l'occas pour faire des connaissances ..... sympathiques ..... et surtout feminines  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2004)

Au resto avec mon père et ma mère


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Décembre 2004)

Ca va etre la beuverie totale... du buvage de biere et plein d'autres trucs sur fond de musique commerciale en soiree... La totale quoi :rateau:


:love:


----------



## Foguenne (27 Décembre 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> Moi pas grand chose
> 
> En fait comme j'ai une petite fille qui a 5 mois, je vais donc juste faire une bouffe avec ma femme, ma fille avec des amis .... puis dodo assez tôt .... enfin j'irai très certainement sur mon MAC ....



Avant d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet, vérifiez que celui-ci n'a pas été abordé un jour plus tôt... J'ai fusionné les deux. Foguenne


----------



## Macounette (27 Décembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai horreur de me forcer à faire la fête sous prétexte que tout le monde le fait.


 Idem  La dernière fois que j'ai fait la teuf c'était pour le passage de l'an 2000 et cela s'est plutôt mal passé.  Du coup, j'ai pris_ les grosses fiestas précommandées-sous-prétexte-que-tout-le-monde-le-fait_ en grippe.

 Donc avec mon ptit belge on hésite entre le restau en tête-à-tête ou rester à la maison en tête-à-tête, un bon repas préparé ensemble, et un fond musical sympa... je pense qu'on va opter pour la deuxième variante. :love:


----------



## Caster (27 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Avant d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet, vérifiez que celui-ci n'a pas été abordé un jour plus tôt... J'ai fusionné les deux. Foguenne



oups ....    , je le mets sur ma liste de bonnes résolutions poour la nouvelle année


----------



## yvos (27 Décembre 2004)

une soirée sympa avec des amis, voilà, ça reste toujours un moment agréable...alors soirée précommandée ou pas...


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

moi je sais pas encore


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2004)

COOL !!!!!!!!!!!Nous on vient juste de trouver, Reveillon Le long des cotes Corses à bord d'un navire de Corsica Ferries...

J'adore !!!!!!!!!!!!

Elle est bien ma p'tite femme quand même...


----------



## Spyro (27 Décembre 2004)

Beh moi je sais pas, je vais sûrement rien faire et me coucher tôt (pour marquer le coup).
Sauf si on m'invite bien sûr...   
_Si tu es blonde à forte poit... non attends c'est pas ça_ 
Hum. 
Non rien. :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (27 Décembre 2004)

Moi ce sera grosse teuf chez moi avec une vigtaine de potes..... mais je passerai mettre un poste à minuit !


----------



## piro (27 Décembre 2004)

perso je pense que je ferais le reveillon en famille
 mais rien n est encore décidé


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2004)

comme d'hab bouffe chez des amis, si, comme d'hab ils ne me plaquent pas au sol en m'enfilant des trucs dans la bouche quand je veux rentrer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> COOL !!!!!!!!!!!Nous on vient juste de trouver, Reveillon Le long des cotes Corses à bord d'un navire de Corsica Ferries...
> 
> J'adore !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Elle est bien ma p'tite femme quand même...



Pour avoir pris le bateau deux fois la semaine dernière, je peux te dire que ça secoue pas mal en ce moment. J'espère que vous avez le pied marin ou que vous aimez les manèges à sensation... 

Pace e sal...BUAAAAAAARGL...


----------



## Pierrou (27 Décembre 2004)

Ben sur un Ferry, encore ça va  Et puis, meme, un gros coup de tabac en pleine mer, ya rien de plus grisant


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2004)

M'avez pris pour un pinsute ou quoi ?


----------



## Spyro (27 Décembre 2004)

Ma parole mais c'est le clan des corses !!!
Et puis arrêtez d'abord vous me faites trop envie, moi ça fait super longtemps que j'y suis pas allé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> M'avez pris pour un pinsute ou quoi ?



Ouah l'aut', hé. Même pas... Encore moins pour un pumataghju... 
M'enfin, même pour un habitué des traversées ; en ce moment ça twiste un max...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Décembre 2004)

moi je me repose ,parce que le 5 janvier ,je reprends du service pour ma 4eme saison,çà promet...  

http://abc.go.com/primetime/alias/index.html


----------



## Spyro (28 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Sauf si on m'invite bien sûr...


Bon alors ça vient oui ?


----------



## MacMadam (28 Décembre 2004)

Comme cela semble aussi être le cas pour de nombreuses personnes ici, je déteste qu'on me force à faire la fête :mouais: M'enfin, là je me retrouve embarquée dans un plan nébuleux, puisque je descendais tranquillos à Paris voir ma soeur... qui, je viens de l'apprendre, a bien l'intention de faire la fête. Vive 2005 :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2004)

Chez moi c'est super soiréè : raclette - milles bornes et papillotes à 10 !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

mon mail d'invite:

Avec **** et ******, on se disait qu'on pourrait se carboniser sur Lausanne pour fêter Nouvel-An. T'es intéressé à participer? Allez, dis oui...

merde pourquoi j'a dis oui


----------



## MacMadam (28 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi c'est super soiréè : raclette - milles bornes et papillotes à 10 !


 Heu, c'est quoi des papillotes sans indiscretion ? C'est pas avec ça qu'on fait du poissons


----------



## MacMadam (28 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mon mail d'invite:
> 
> Avec **** et ******, on se disait qu'on pourrait se carboniser sur Lausanne pour fêter Nouvel-An. T'es intéressé à participer? Allez, dis oui...
> 
> merde pourquoi j'a dis oui


  Ton message suit le mien. C'est à qui que tu parles, monsieur Moquette ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Ton message suit le mien. C'est à qui que tu parles, monsieur Moquette ?


non non


----------



## MacMadam (28 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non non


 Oui oui, j'ai les synapses englués de naissance :modo::modo::modo:


----------



## LiliTh (28 Décembre 2004)

sinon comme reveillon sympa il parait qu'etre benevole au resto du coeur c'est tranquil, bonne ambiance avec pas mal de p'tits groupes musicaux. Mais apres faut etre dans de bonne condition pour le faire certainement...

Mais bon moi je ne suis pas une adepte du 31, je sais pas vous mais j'ai jamais eu un super 31 car a chaque fois ca part en engeulade ! Donc cette anée on va s'la jouer tranquille !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2004)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Heu, c'est quoi des papillotes sans indiscretion ? C'est pas avec ça qu'on fait du poissons



ben les papillotes se sont des chocolats de noël avec un  super papier qui birlle autour. Bon en fait se sont de vulgaires chocolats fourrés qu'on paye super cher à cause du beau papier... :mouais:


----------



## NightWalker (29 Décembre 2004)

Je pense que je vais me faire une soirée ciné pour changer de la foule...


----------



## cassandre57 (29 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine que certains vont peut etre travailler :hein: ...?


 Avant, après, mais jamais pendant !



> ...d'autres cherchent peut etre déjà des idées de résolutions pour 2005...?


 Aller tirer à l'arc, à la patinoire, à Barcelone, me lever le matin en semaine.
  Sinon, pour le 31, j'attends la hotline de radio-potes !


----------



## kitetrip (29 Décembre 2004)

J'ai plusieurs choix mais un pote propose chez lui une mega teuf avec 30 personnes... Il invite tout le monde c'est normal  "Venez, venez ! Amenez du monde cool "


----------



## LiliTh (31 Décembre 2004)

bon bah comme je le disait reveillon foireux encore une fois... Le reveillon tranquille ke je devais passer avec des potes vient de tomber a l'eau juste apres avoir confirmé des refus des autres invitations... Alors quand je dis que souhaiter la nouvelle année avant l'heure ca porte malheur...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2004)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> bon bah comme je le disait reveillon foireux encore une fois... Le reveillon tranquille ke je devais passer avec des potes vient de tomber a l'eau juste apres avoir confirmé des refus des autres invitations... Alors quand je dis que souhaiter la nouvelle année avant l'heure ca porte malheur...


passe ici on en fait avec des potes


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plusieurs choix mais un pote propose chez lui une mega teuf avec 30 personnes... Il invite tout le monde c'est normal  "Venez, venez ! Amenez du monde cool "


 file l'adresse qu'on passe  :rateau:


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2004)

Tout s'annonce bien.

On ouvre des huîtres. Miam !

On attaque un demi-homard chacun. Miam !

Et cetera...

Surtout, surtout pas de télé !
On risquerait de vomir en contemplant
les présentateurs imbus de leur personne,
la bouche fendue d'une oreille à l'autre
en une sorte de sourire forcé et convenu !

J'oubliais, le Meursault est au frais. Glups !

En tout cas, dépêchez-vous !
Vous n'avez plus que quelques heures pour
faire ou pour terminer tout ce que
vous vouliez faire cette année.

 

Bonne fête de fin d'année à tous !


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> file l'adresse qu'on passe  :rateau:



Fais attention tu pourrais servir le menu du réveillon


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Fais attention tu pourrais servir le menu du réveillon


  aucun risque, en vrai je suis imbuvable


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2004)

ma dernière connerie 2004   

nan je la dis pas


----------



## FANREM (31 Décembre 2004)

Si, dis la avant que je parte 

Il faut finir l'année en beauté


----------



## Lio70 (31 Décembre 2004)

Je pensais le passer seul chez moi, calmement, à chipoter sur l'iBook en écoutant Gershwin ou à regarder des DVDs.

Puis à la dernière minute, ma grand-mère s'est mise en tête de faire un soûper chez elle, donc j'y vais, avec mon père. Comme ça ne finira pas tard, je pensais finir la soirée chez moi, avec l'iBook, Gershwin ou les films, comme prévu.

Mais en allant acheter des fleurs pour ma grand-mère, je suis tombé sur une copine célibataire que je n'avais plus vue depuis des mois. Elle va au cinéma à 20h. puis comptait passer la soirée seule chez elle, à déprimer et à échanger des messages avec ses copines, aussi célibataires.

Comme elle a eu la bonté de me filer son nouveau numéro de portable, j'ai donc poussé l'idée de débarquer dans la soirée avec une bouteille de Veuve Clicquot (en plus, elle habite pas loin). Ses copines ne seront pas là, mais c'est mieux que rien.


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ma dernière connerie 2004
> 
> nan je la dis pas


Tout le monde s'en rend parfaitement compte.

Pas besoin de la dire.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Si, dis la avant que je parte
> 
> Il faut finir l'année en beauté



nan j'peux pas, la charte est pas assez solide


----------



## Lio70 (31 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nan j'peux pas, la charte est pas assez solide


Par message privé, alors.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Par message privé, alors.


toi n'oublies pas le GHB dans la veuve cliquot


----------



## LiliTh (31 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> passe ici on en fait avec des potes



Merci de l'invit' j'y penserai


----------



## cassandre57 (31 Décembre 2004)

Tous mes plans sont tombés à l'eau...
  Je fais rien du tout pour le réveillon 

  C'est triste...


----------



## quetzalk (31 Décembre 2004)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Tous mes plans sont tombés à l'eau...
> Je fais rien du tout pour le réveillon
> 
> C'est triste...



Guère mieux...   plan réveillon chez des amis d'amies de ma copine, qui est retenue à son boulot jusqu'à une heure imprévisible   et du coup j'ose pas trop m'y pointer seul au risque qu'elle débarque à 1 heure du mat (ou pas du tout si le boulot s'ammoncelle), et bien entendu j'ai décliné les autres plans  :mouais:   :hein: ... Bon je termine le montage de mon premier film de vacances sur iMovie en écoutant France-Inter et en mangeant des cacahuètes avec une binouze à côté du clavier : pas l'impression que c'est un jour spécial...  :sleep: 
Bon y a le forum mais je vois pas grand monde sur ce thread ce soir (les gens ont donc une vraie vie à par macgé     ???)


----------



## huexley (31 Décembre 2004)

Pareil, jon avait prévu un repas de fete avec un couple d amis mais il n ont pas pu venir, accident de voiture (rien de grave). Le plan B à savoir un repas en amoureux tombe à l eau aussi car mon amie a visiblement une gastro... dommage


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2004)

Arf ! ... suis tout seul ! ... en train d'écouter Purple Rain ! .... ça craint un peu !


----------



## woulf (31 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! ... suis tout seul ! ... en train d'écouter Purple Rain ! .... ça craint un peu !



Mais non, t'es pas seul vieux grigou !!!!

Et puis y'a un post pour toi ou un jeune cherche à interviewer des informatichiens, même que sonnyboy a dit qu'il devait t'en causer, quelle star ce bigounet !!!!
Ca se passe là

cela dit, tu peux effectivement changer de disque !
allez un bon vieux stones ou un vieux ledzep, c'est de ton âge, encore que 

Tous mes voeux ! et aux autres aussi, et même aux boulets


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2004)

Salut woulf !!!!! 

... Une merveilleuse année pleine de bonheur et d'amour pour toi aussi !!!!!:love:


----------



## bebert (31 Décembre 2004)

Fondue savoyarde pour trois et on est que deux... Ça intéresse quelqu'un ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Fondue savoyarde pour trois et on est que deux... Ça intéresse quelqu'un ?


Salut mon bebert ... ça me dirait bien mais le temps que j'arrive et elle sera toute froide... 
Passe un excellent réveillon .... 

ps : vais aller me pieuter moi ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! ... suis tout seul ! ... en train d'écouter Purple Rain ! .... ça craint un peu !


 il reste tjrs Arthur sur TF1


----------



## LiliTh (31 Décembre 2004)

Aller, faut pas s'inquieter de rien faire le 31 decembre, comme dirait Renaud dans "hexagone" ca n'a jamais changer la France !! Mais c'est vrai que c'est relou...


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2004)

Petite soirée cool en famille  

et minuit passé, la grande fille garde les 3 garçons pendantque papa et maman vont boire un coup chez des potes à côté


----------



## Macounette (1 Janvier 2005)

Un dîner en amoureux en ville avec mon chéri.

 Une promenade dans la vieille-ville enneigée avec une halte sur un pont pour admirer les feux d'artifice. Autour de nous, les personnes, en petits groupes, débouchent une bouteille de champagne. On se salue, on se souhaite la bonne année, en souriant timidement.

 Il fait froid. C'est beau. C'est serein.

 Quelle chance nous avons, alors que tant d'autres pleurent en ce moment.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Janvier 2005)

Pour le 31? Rien encore de prévu, je vais réfléchir.


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Janvier 2005)

chez moi !! j'ai la grippe!! je chatte avec des amies de l'etranger, vive le decalage horaire!! et je travaille aussi quelques dossiers!!! bonnnne annnée!!


----------



## cassandre57 (1 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> comme dirait Renaud dans "hexagone" ca n'a jamais changer la France !!


 
les références culturelles !

  Mais bon, c'est plus de voir que les potes... ils sont où ? Oh, oh, les potes ?


----------



## bebert (1 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut mon bebert ... ça me dirait bien mais le temps que j'arrive et elle sera toute froide...



T'as rien manqué, ma fondue n'avait de savoyarde que le nom puisque j'ai mis du Comté et du Gruyère suisse. :rateau:   

Bonne année mon bigounet ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2005)

ah be flute m'en rappelle plus


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Janvier 2005)

et sinon, vous faites quoi pour le réveillon 2005-2006?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2005)

Attends un peu que les bulles de champ' du réveillon 2004-2005 se soient évaporées


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Attends un peu que les bulles de champ' du réveillon 2004-2005 se soient évaporées


 Burps!


----------

